# What pisses you off on the mountain?



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

We all get pissed off at least once per day on the mountain, so let out your frustration here! Share whatever irks you and just vent about how it pisses you off.

For me its skiers. Not all skiers, but those damm ones that manage to figure out just where you're about to go, and cut you off. Every single time I go this happens, could not frustrate me more. I try to go wide right, they somehow manage to get ahead of me. They have caused me so much pain and frustration. When I am on easy trails I don't mind, let them learn. But when it gets to the blacks, they shouldn't be there and they certainly shouldn't be cutting everybody off.

That is what pisses me off with 0 cursing :thumbsup:, so share what pisses you off. I (and assuming others) would love to hear your stories! Feel free to get as pissed as you like.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

seanboobs said:


> so share what pisses you off.


Endless bitching about skiers.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

1) people cutting me off at the lift ... (I usually let them know) 

2) people who stop in the middle of a line, or right around the bend.... (it's okay if you fell down and are getting up, but just stopping for no reason ... GTFO)

3) people who are unpredictable...

4) paranoid blazin high-school kids ....


----------



## racerstf (Oct 25, 2007)

seanboobs said:


> For me its skiers. Not all skiers, but those damm ones that manage to figure out just where you're about to go, and cut you off. Every single time I go this happens, could not frustrate me more. I try to go wide right, they somehow manage to get ahead of me. They have caused me so much pain and frustration. When I am on easy trails I don't mind, let them learn. But when it gets to the blacks, they shouldn't be there and they certainly shouldn't be cutting everybody off.


Just go faster than them. 

What pisses me off is when there is a bunch of people waiting to hit a jump or jib and people just cut in from the left or right while someone waits for their turn. The person who skipped the line gets to hit the feature and the person who waited has to skip it or risk going at the same time as the other person. So frustrating especially if your trying something new.....


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The completely incompetent park manager at Hidden Valley and the general management that doesn't give a fuck. There is a big air comp tomorrow and the single jump was only built last week. People have had 1 week to get their tricks back before a contest. 5 different jib features sitting off run with plenty of room for them on the run yet nothing being put up. Run ups to jibs that start going up hill 40-50ft before getting to the jib's ramp. Absolutely nothing being set up for beginners in the terrain park. Using the excuse that the snow is too soft to install features when it is all man made snow.


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Climate change! Sick of 50 degree days on the hill in January with 10 inches of rain in a week and watching our base happily float down a muddy, flooded river into the pacific!


:word: I want snow and my cold winter temps back.


----------



## zacm (Nov 4, 2009)

beer cans under the chairlift...C'mon guys! i know at my mountain there is a garbage and recycling bin at the top and bottom of the lifts for people to put there garbage in, just hold your garbage for what 5 mins while your on the lift. nothing wrong with a little wobbly pops just throw the evidence out.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

If I'm on the mountain and boarding, then nothing, and I mean *nothing* is pissing me off. That being said, boarding in the rain is a downer. It doesn't piss me off, but it sure isn't as fun as it should be.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

rain
wind (like hurricane wind)
rain/wind
flats
getting near the top of the lift and having to poop as the lift stops, while the old lady sharing the chair clucks on and on about god-know-what


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

Removing park features for beginner/intermediate riders.

I spent a full day hitting three 5-10 foot jumps and thought about them for the rest of the week. When I went back up again a week later to try new tricks they were all gone, replaced by 20+ foot behemoths that only a handful of people could hit.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

When people cut in front of me.. Especially if Im hitting a 25ft + jump... Its so retarded. Throws everything off.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

doron said:


> Removing park features for beginner/intermediate riders.
> 
> I spent a full day hitting three 5-10 foot jumps and thought about them for the rest of the week. When I went back up again a week later to try new tricks they were all gone, replaced by 20+ foot behemoths that only a handful of people could hit.


maybe they thought you were ready to move on? xD


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

doron said:


> Removing park features for beginner/intermediate riders.
> 
> I spent a full day hitting three 5-10 foot jumps and thought about them for the rest of the week. When I went back up again a week later to try new tricks they were all gone, replaced by 20+ foot behemoths that only a handful of people could hit.


+1 on that!! im trying to learn park this year and last year they had a whole park for noobs like me with a jump line of 5s and 10s, this year the smallest jump in the whole resort is a 25 (i finally got that down but still)


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm mostly happy around mountains and snow however a few things I could live without include:

1- someone smoking on the chair in front of me...I get to breath the second hand smoke all the way up
2- people following a line and then all of a sudden when you're about the pass they add a big C turn right where you're going without looking over they're shoulder first. You end up in the bush or on your ass to avoid them.
3- people who sit down right in front of me to strap in when I'm just about to get up and go.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

ice in the pipe


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

DoubleT77 said:


> I'm mostly happy around mountains and snow however a few things I could live without include:
> 
> 1- someone smoking on the chair in front of me...I get to breath the second hand smoke all the way up
> *2- people following a line and then all of a sudden when you're about the pass they add a big C turn right where you're going without looking over they're shoulder first. You end up in the bush or on your ass to avoid them.
> 3- people who sit down right in front of me to strap in when I'm just about to get up and go.*


this!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

lines of 5 or so 14 year old girls side-slipping the steeps turning it into an ice rink an olympic hockey team would be proud to play on.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

doron said:


> Removing park features for beginner/intermediate riders.
> 
> I spent a full day hitting three 5-10 foot jumps and thought about them for the rest of the week. When I went back up again a week later to try new tricks they were all gone, replaced by 20+ foot behemoths that only a handful of people could hit.


Hell yeah. Seymour's really bad for this. I guess they think they have to go big to attract the riders and keep their rep. They had a really nice small ramp & knuckle off the beginner park a couple of weeks ago, then they replaced it with a couple of thoroughly useless rollers.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't get angered often, Especially when boarding. That being said I hate getting cut off, bad flats, or waiting for other people.

Sorry, i'd just rather board by myself.


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

BliND KiNK said:


> maybe they thought you were ready to move on? xD


dude if they had seen me hit the jumps they'd have built some with mattresses on all sides and a first aid station waiting on the bottom


----------



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Hell yeah. Seymour's really bad for this. I guess they think they have to go big to attract the riders and keep their rep. They had a really nice small ramp & knuckle off the beginner park a couple of weeks ago, then they replaced it with a couple of thoroughly useless rollers.


What mountain in Vancouver (Grouse, Cypress, Seymour) is best for beginner park riders? As once i get my new board I plan on learning to ride park and jumps.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

There's 2 or 3 kids at our resort that are hiking the same rails me and my friends have been riding. EVERY DAMN TIME, they drop their board infront of the group of riders waiting to drop (it's kinda a narrow drop-in) and strap in. I told this kid at least 3 times yesterday to knock it off and him and his friend still do it.


Other than that it's the people in the lift lines that can't stop themselves from moving forward and school ski club kids that don't know to respect others on the slopes.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Deviant said:


> There's 2 or 3 kids at our resort that are hiking the same rails me and my friends have been riding. EVERY DAMN TIME, they drop their board infront of the group of riders waiting to drop (it's kinda a narrow drop-in) and strap in. I told this kid at least 3 times yesterday to knock it off and him and his friend still do it.


That would piss me off to no end. It's the type of thing that if it happens once while waiting I'd shout out "oh I guess there's no fucking line today." Then if it happens again I'd just wait for them to sit down and start strapping in then I'd move up and sit down in front of them.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Assholes. Assholes on the mountain piss me off more than anything.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

The ski patrol douche bags at Perfect North Slopes in Southern Indiana that are arrogant and rude because they are "ski patrol" and so cool:dunno: They constantly group up in a circle jerk of about 10 or 20 standing around or go down the same run together versus fanning out and patrolling all of the runs. My favorite is when they practice taking their little emergency sled down the center of one of the runs during the most busy times and clog up the run and lift line.
It honestly cracks me up how cool they think they are. Today, I was riding alone and asked one of the female patrollers if I could ride up with her and another patroller on a triple chair...she just stared at me, so I got in line with them anyway since it was crowded and pretty much a free for all in the line, which is typically the case with this place, then to top it off another D bag patroller line hops right where you get on the chair and tells me he wants to ride up with the other patrollers. Not a big deal except now I'm in everyones way behind me and need to find someone else to ride up with...what a cluster! 
Don't get me wrong, I am not bagging on ski patrollers in general, just the ones at this hill...if they acted like this out West, I doubt they would be welcome at the resort. I've had conversations on the lift at Perfect North with many of these patrollers and I have only met 1 that genuinely seemed nice and personable and not an arrogant douche.


Krug


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

little kids knocking off the saftey stop for the tow rope 3+ times on one run up :dunno:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

swisscosmo said:


> What mountain in Vancouver (Grouse, Cypress, Seymour) is best for beginner park riders? As once i get my new board I plan on learning to ride park and jumps.


I haven't been to Cypress, but Grouse is better than Seymour for beginners. The Paradise jib park actually has beginner-level stuff, and the terrain run at the side of the Cut last year had several small jumps appropriate for learning on. Seymour just doesn't have that.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

YanTheMan said:


> waiting for other people.


That angers me a little. Its not so much that I'm pissed at the person for being slow, Im more pissed that Im not getting as many runs in as I can get


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

To be stuck on a lift, early morning in a powder day.

Those days when you seem to have to piss every 10 minutes.


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't know about you guys but it pisses me off when you're expecting a good day and then you get this massive stomach ache before you even strap on.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Or when you plan a trip in advance. And on the day of your not feeling up to riding.
Cause really, you cant ride every single day.


----------



## soundwave27 (Jan 16, 2011)

Only been out a few times... so I'm probably the cause of a lot of pissed off people... LOL... but here's a few things that bug me to no end.

1. Flats... Got knocked hard today. I just cant seem to nail flats yet... wipe out every time. Board just grabs something and off I go. Then get back up... but can't get going again. Arg. I'll learn it tho.

2. People that lift the restraint bar too early. It's not that complicated... there's a sign that tells you where to lift it. Everytime someone lifts is early they stop the lift to yell at the ppl. Today there was one group, 1 seat ahead of me... just didn't get it. Didn't seem to understand THEY were the ones being yelled at... and THEY were the ones holding up everyone else. What's worse, at the bottom of the lift they were bitching about how it was stopping all the time... and I told them why it was... then what do they do? Arg.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Deviant said:


> There's 2 or 3 kids at our resort that are hiking the same rails me and my friends have been riding. EVERY DAMN TIME, they drop their board infront of the group of riders waiting to drop (it's kinda a narrow drop-in) and strap in. I told this kid at least 3 times yesterday to knock it off and him and his friend still do it.
> 
> 
> Other than that it's the people in the lift lines that can't stop themselves from moving forward and school ski club kids that don't know to respect others on the slopes.


Lol! Thats when you start spraying people.. Id do it and have been know for doing it.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Nothing pisses me off enough to complain. Maybe long lift lines, even then hitting up the singles line is usually faster, so I got nothing to bitch about.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Added a new one today...

Amazing, awesome deep pow, but ZERO visibility. I was up at Loveland today and the snow was phenomenal, but the wind was ripping and there was no visibility. It's the only time on the mountain I've ever suffered vertigo. It was fucking weird. You literally couldn't tell if you were moving or stopped. I fell a couple of times out of pure disorientation. Once I was down, I had to take a second because I couldn't tell up from down. At times it felt like I was stopped but the slope itself was sliding. I about freaked out one time because it was one of those times where it felt like the slope itself was sliding and I was dropping a steep and there was a track cutting across the slope in front of me. With the snow blowing across and my disorientation, it looks for a minute like it was ripping out from under me at the start of an avalanche.

Weirdest day on the mountain ever. I took four runs and called it. Pretty scary when it goes white out, the wind dies for a minute and you find yourself 5 feet from a tree or another rider and had no clue it/they were there or the wind dies down and you find out that you were moving when you thought you were stopped. Just plain weird.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

LOL, someone slipped you some shrooms man. :laugh:

Yea, I've done a day trip because of the heavy snow the night before and it snowed heavy that same day. The snow was sooo soo nice but I couldn't see crap. It's like being in a strip club with the hottest women but you can't touch the girls at all.

I hate people knocking into my board on the lift line multiple times without a single sorry or excuse me. Once, twice, maybe even 3x they can tap it but damn, the whole time on the line?!?!

When something on my binding breaks, loosing a screw or a lace breaking, goggles fogging up or losing a glove when I'm on top of the mountain.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

:laugh:Yeah vertigo is a messed up thing, I know exactly what your talking about with the not being able to tell if your moving or not until you fall over because you were not moving.
I had a similar experience driving one night in a blizzard, it felt like the road was on like a teeter totter type thing where it seemed like it was pivoting up, and up, it seemed like I was driving vertically straight up into the air, but it kept on pivoting more and more until I felt like I was driving upside down going back the way I came. Then I had to pull over and get my bearings. Weird shit man.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Magnum626 said:


> LOL, someone slipped you some shrooms man. :laugh:


I thought about throwing in an edit to confirm that NO, I was NOT eating mushrooms! :laugh:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Added a new one today...
> 
> Amazing, awesome deep pow, but ZERO visibility. I was up at Loveland today and the snow was phenomenal, but the wind was ripping and there was no visibility. It's the only time on the mountain I've ever suffered vertigo. It was fucking weird. You literally couldn't tell if you were moving or stopped. I fell a couple of times out of pure disorientation. Once I was down, I had to take a second because I couldn't tell up from down. At times it felt like I was stopped but the slope itself was sliding. I about freaked out one time because it was one of those times where it felt like the slope itself was sliding and I was dropping a steep and there was a track cutting across the slope in front of me. With the snow blowing across and my disorientation, it looks for a minute like it was ripping out from under me at the start of an avalanche.
> 
> Weirdest day on the mountain ever. I took four runs and called it. Pretty scary when it goes white out, the wind dies for a minute and you find yourself 5 feet from a tree or another rider and had no clue it/they were there or the wind dies down and you find out that you were moving when you thought you were stopped. Just plain weird.


That happens a lot at Bachelor. They get fogged in often, and at the top of the Pine Marten lift there aren't any trees to give you orientation. Once in heavy white out I could have sworn I came to a stop on a flat, so I sat down to chill for a second. The moment my ass touched the ground I discovered that I had actually been moving at a good clip. Total sitting yard sale!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Kids in the park that can't hit any of the features. I wouldn't mind if they weren't riding the line in front of me, slower than I need to go to hit the next jump. 

Parks that build their jumps with the transition at the lip...Obviously these idiots don't hit what they build.

People who think they can cut the lift line because their friend is at the front. Sorry but your friend can go back to you.


----------



## amothugness (Jan 13, 2011)

I hate !!!Gapers!!! I wish the mountain had a side for people that didn't know what they were doing. I just got injured yesterday and it was from somebody that didn't know how to ride off the lift


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Added a new one today...
> 
> Amazing, awesome deep pow, but ZERO visibility. I was up at Loveland today and the snow was phenomenal, but the wind was ripping and there was no visibility. It's the only time on the mountain I've ever suffered vertigo. It was fucking weird. You literally couldn't tell if you were moving or stopped. I fell a couple of times out of pure disorientation. Once I was down, I had to take a second because I couldn't tell up from down. At times it felt like I was stopped but the slope itself was sliding. I about freaked out one time because it was one of those times where it felt like the slope itself was sliding and I was dropping a steep and there was a track cutting across the slope in front of me. With the snow blowing across and my disorientation, it looks for a minute like it was ripping out from under me at the start of an avalanche.
> 
> Weirdest day on the mountain ever. I took four runs and called it. Pretty scary when it goes white out, the wind dies for a minute and you find yourself 5 feet from a tree or another rider and had no clue it/they were there or the wind dies down and you find out that you were moving when you thought you were stopped. Just plain weird.


Shit, that's every powder day at Schweitzer. If you can't see shit, the wind isn't howling, and your not getting pelted by ice crystals, the snow isn't any good. You get so used to riding by braille that on the special occasion where it's actually sunny out and theres powder, it makes you feel like god.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

another thing that pisses me off is dumb ass ski patrol. i dont mean ski patrol in general, i mean the dumass ones. one time at the lift there was a huge line and there were 2 ski patrol getting in a 6 person chairlift so me and my buddies (2 i think, so theres still space inbetween us and them) slipped on the same chair and they start bitching about how we should have gone on the next chair... fucking idiots


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh God, today made up for yesterday. I've been dropping The Ridge at Loveland since it opened. Three drops so far and first tracks on the first two! Grabbing a couple of beers to warm up. I'm spent. I think I came in my pants at least twice per drop.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

What gets me is the huge crowd we get right in front of the off ramp of the lift. 
*MOVE down/over a bit* it's called being courteous
It's not that hard to skate 10 -30 feet over/down to allow people to exit the ramp efficiently. 

I have banged a few people exiting the lift ramp, usually unintentionally, but they get the idea.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

slyder said:


> I have banged a few people exiting the lift ramp, usually unintentionally, but they get the idea.


Define "banged" please.












Feeling immature this morning.


----------



## soundwave27 (Jan 16, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> What?...they actually REQUIRE use of the safety bar at your resort???. I hate the damn thing and it kind of irritates me when some one tries to pull the thing down even before the chair has left the loading area. No one out here makes you lower the bar...Gotta be another midwest or east coast thing.....:dunno:
> 
> Another reason my atlas does not contain a single state east of the Missouri River....:laugh:


Gotta go a little further north too. I'm in Southern Ontario. They're pretty strict about them around here.

Just bugs me that people who know the rules, don't obey them, and causes grief for everyone on the lift, or in line for the lift.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> What?...they actually REQUIRE use of the safety bar at your resort???. I hate the damn thing and it kind of irritates me when some one tries to pull the thing down even before the chair has left the loading area. No one out here makes you lower the bar...Gotta be another midwest or east coast thing.....:dunno:
> 
> Another reason my atlas does not contain a single state east of the Missouri River....:laugh:


I think this is pretty common on the east coast. I think in New Jersey it's even a law!


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Added a new one today...
> 
> Amazing, awesome deep pow, but ZERO visibility. I was up at Loveland today and the snow was phenomenal, but the wind was ripping and there was no visibility. It's the only time on the mountain I've ever suffered vertigo. It was fucking weird. You literally couldn't tell if you were moving or stopped. I fell a couple of times out of pure disorientation. Once I was down, I had to take a second because I couldn't tell up from down. At times it felt like I was stopped but the slope itself was sliding. I about freaked out one time because it was one of those times where it felt like the slope itself was sliding and I was dropping a steep and there was a track cutting across the slope in front of me. With the snow blowing across and my disorientation, it looks for a minute like it was ripping out from under me at the start of an avalanche.
> 
> Weirdest day on the mountain ever. I took four runs and called it. Pretty scary when it goes white out, the wind dies for a minute and you find yourself 5 feet from a tree or another rider and had no clue it/they were there or the wind dies down and you find out that you were moving when you thought you were stopped. Just plain weird.


Just reading this post is giving me vertigo! That sucks...was at Steamboat last year and sort of similar conditions...total let down.

Andy


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> Define "banged" please.
> Feeling immature this morning.


Banged= bumped into, slid into, crashed into, moved via force or impact

Not feeling immature, just I ride singles a lot and you get placed onto a chair with beginners, which is fine, but I usually let them ride in their own groups so I don't get pulled down on the exit ramp. This has happened often, or a skier places his ski's on your board not allowing you to ride off but crash.
Then the large group of people on the top just hanging out in or very near the exit path of the lift. 
NO I'm not starting a fight or causing issues. Sometimes just trying to make a point that they need to consider other riders and not just themselves.


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

pawlo said:


> Those days when you seem to have to piss every 10 minutes.


I hate those days especially when you take a piss and right when you get on the lift you realize you have to shit. My plan is to get it all out b4 coming to the mountain 

The 1 thing that pisses me off most on the mountain is not being on it. Id trade my middle nut to be able to go all the time, or for a season pass


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

slyder said:


> Banged= bumped into, slid into, crashed into, moved via force or impact
> 
> Not feeling immature, just I ride singles a lot and you get placed onto a chair with beginners, which is fine, but I usually let them ride in their own groups so I don't get pulled down on the exit ramp. This has happened often, or a skier places his ski's on your board not allowing you to ride off but crash.
> Then the large group of people on the top just hanging out in or very near the exit path of the lift.
> NO I'm not starting a fight or causing issues. Sometimes just trying to make a point that they need to consider other riders and not just themselves.


I meant "I'm feeling immature this morning" as "banged" can mean something else (inappropriate) altogether.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> I meant "I'm feeling immature this morning" as "banged" can mean something else (inappropriate) altogether.


:laugh: I totally missed that too. 
I re-read it and I don't want to come off like a tuff guy, as I'm not. It is just frustrating trying to off-load with a hill of people chatting


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Or, when theres one person who's standing there fixing something. But they chose to stand in the middle of something, therefore creating an obstruction.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> Added a new one today...
> 
> Amazing, awesome deep pow, but ZERO visibility. I was up at Loveland today and the snow was phenomenal, but the wind was ripping and there was no visibility. It's the only time on the mountain I've ever suffered vertigo. It was fucking weird. You literally couldn't tell if you were moving or stopped. I fell a couple of times out of pure disorientation. Once I was down, I had to take a second because I couldn't tell up from down. At times it felt like I was stopped but the slope itself was sliding. I about freaked out one time because it was one of those times where it felt like the slope itself was sliding and I was dropping a steep and there was a track cutting across the slope in front of me. With the snow blowing across and my disorientation, it looks for a minute like it was ripping out from under me at the start of an avalanche.
> 
> Weirdest day on the mountain ever. I took four runs and called it. Pretty scary when it goes white out, the wind dies for a minute and you find yourself 5 feet from a tree or another rider and had no clue it/they were there or the wind dies down and you find out that you were moving when you thought you were stopped. Just plain weird.


I love those whiteout days...it means its puking, fresh tracks every lap, usually not many folks on the hill but other locals...but usually know where I'm at...going and what not to hit...can be fricking dangerous though...launched myself off unseen windlips, drops and into snowbanks/piles. But ya, the combination of wind, pukage and zero vis is very disorienting cause you have no clue of how fast you are going.


----------



## soundwave27 (Jan 16, 2011)

Powder Keg said:


> Or, when theres one person who's standing there fixing something. But they chose to stand in the middle of something, therefore creating an obstruction.



That bugs me EVERYWHERE, not just on the mountain. I mean seriously... do you need to stop right in the middle of the door to a store to fix your hat. Take one step either way so people can get past you. Etc. LOL. I find I'm actually more relaxed about it on a hill... in a better mood out there I guess. Or just very aware that I'm probably that person more than I should be... so don't complain. LOL


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

soundwave27 said:


> That bugs me EVERYWHERE, not just on the mountain. I mean seriously... do you need to stop right in the middle of the door to a store to fix your hat. Take one step either way so people can get past you. Etc. LOL. I find I'm actually more relaxed about it on a hill... in a better mood out there I guess. Or just very aware that I'm probably that person more than I should be... so don't complain. LOL


lol well standing in front of a door isn't as bad as someone standing beside a tow rope thats busy, like really move out of the way to let the people get on.


----------



## soundwave27 (Jan 16, 2011)

Powder Keg said:


> lol well standing in front of a door isn't as bad as someone standing beside a tow rope thats busy, like really move out of the way to let the people get on.


Yeah... point taken. But still.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

1) Booking your February trip out West in November and having to wait three months to go!

2) Discovering as you near your departure date that there is no snow in the 10 day forecast. I can ride courderoy and ice in New England!

3) People with their pants hanging off their ass. This isn't an episode of The Wire.

4) Kids who brag/talk about being/getting/hoping to get high/drunk and ride.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Closing time...


----------



## Dragonforz (Jan 10, 2011)

Last year there was some kid just cutting in on me in the line for the lift. It was just a little child, so I didn't say anything about it. But then it took him 4 times to get in! Still I didn't get angry and just went info the lift. There he fell and i couldn't avoid hitting him. Then his father starter bitching at me that i should have watched out! I don't know what names i have called him, but at the end he didn't dare to say anything  These people blaming other people for their own mistakes really piss me off.


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

Magnum626 said:


> I hate people knocking into my board on the lift line multiple times without a single sorry or excuse me. Once, twice, maybe even 3x they can tap it but damn, the whole time on the line?!?!


This.

10char.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

White subarban kids dressed gangsta.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Climate change! Sick of 50 degree days on the hill in January with 10 inches of rain in a week and watching our base happily float down a muddy, flooded river into the pacific!


Went to the Alps for 10 days again. Had ^^ weather was riding in my soft shell only. IN JANUARY... Going again in 3 weeks. I REALLY hope it gets cold again now.

We should all move to AK.

This warm shit is a global thing I guess. Really wierd.


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> Went to the Alps for 10 days again. Had ^^ weather was riding in my soft shell only. IN JANUARY... Going again in 3 weeks. I REALLY hope it gets cold again now.
> 
> We should all move to AK.
> 
> This warm shit is a global thing I guess. Really wierd.


Its -27c here today. I don't think I need Alaska to find the cold.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

seanboobs said:


> Not all skiers, but those damm ones that manage to figure out just where you're about to go, and cut you off.


Scream LEFT or RIGHT and then pass them dude.

I think they are just scared because your hitting the brakes and its so loud that they panic that you could be a beginner noob and will crash into them.



You know what pisses me off?

SNOWBOARDERS PISS ME OFF. 
- They arrive in groups of 10 to 50. All pimped out like pros but crash 10 feet from the lift exit, making everyone snake around them.
- They sit behind rollers like idiots.
- In the middle of the slope of course. 
- They go down slopes they can't handle AT ALL on their backside edge only, fucking up the entire slope.
- They suck on the slope, but fly into the lift entry area with instant pro skill and stop inches from you to be cool and unbuckle. (Well, most of the time, eh?)

I HATE what snowboarding has become. (Does not include this forum) :thumbsdown:


----------



## t-mac (Jan 21, 2011)

Ski Instructors.

I expect to get cut off by kids that don't pay attention. I expect to get buzzed by some punk high schoolers going too fast trying to get to the park.

But I do not expect to get cut off by professional ski instructors. "Today's lesson kids is how to properly cut people off."


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> Scream LEFT or RIGHT and then pass them dude.
> 
> I think they are just scared because your hitting the brakes and its so loud that they panic that you could be a beginner noob and will crash into them.
> 
> ...



True man, I never thought about it that way.

I'd have to agree too. Way to many douche's are getting into snowboarding because they think they're cool. Buy $1,000 dollars worth of clothing then make the mountain look like it's groomed by a Zambezi (whatever grooms ice rinks if my spelling is off). They just falling leaf and force all of the powder into little areas, then stop in the middle of the trail to discuss how gangsta they are. Then the kids that tear up the runs for a jump, then land on the knuckle and kill the transition. Then of course they either block off the entrance to the ski lift, or roll in just to bump into you and un buckle. Ruining the sports image.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Hangovers

2341


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

grass pisses me off, not enough grass pisses me off too


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Nothing more than a douche swinging his/her ski/board on the lift scratching my ride and edges! 

But then again... I get over things quickly! 

Cheers


----------



## kittyripper (Mar 26, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> What?...they actually REQUIRE use of the safety bar at your resort???. I hate the damn thing and it kind of irritates me when some one tries to pull the thing down even before the chair has left the loading area. No one out here makes you lower the bar...Gotta be another midwest or east coast thing.....:dunno:
> 
> Another reason my atlas does not contain a single state east of the Missouri River....:laugh:



ya i thought it was interesting the differences in attitude riding out west vs riding in the east. in the east they're all about the lift bar and leashes but while i was out west my buddy thought i was uber anal and made fun of me the whole day LOL i am very easy going so i kinda dig the west coast laxness.

the only thing i dislike on or even off the mtn is when i see ppl being selfish or inconsiderate. newbs will learn the dos and donts so i'm patient cuz i was once a newb also but selfish/inconsiderate behavior i believe to be a personality trait and that sorta thing isn't easy to change.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

seanboobs said:


> True man, I never thought about it that way.
> 
> I'd have to agree too. Way to many douche's are getting into snowboarding because they think they're cool. Buy $1,000 dollars worth of clothing then make the mountain look like it's groomed by a Zambezi (whatever grooms ice rinks if my spelling is off). They just falling leaf and force all of the powder into little areas, then stop in the middle of the trail to discuss how gangsta they are. Then the kids that tear up the runs for a jump, then land on the knuckle and kill the transition. Then of course they either block off the entrance to the ski lift, or roll in just to bump into you and un buckle. Ruining the sports image.


these douchebags are the ones that keep the lifts spinning

dumbass


----------



## schmoz (Feb 28, 2011)

kittyripper said:


> the only thing i dislike on or even off the mtn is when i see ppl being selfish or inconsiderate.



I concur!

The one and only thing that proves to piss.me.off are the above 'type' of boarders/skiers.

Scenario: narrow cat-track, hardly room enough for 2 side by side (skiing). As my mate and I are skiing this pack of snowboarders come 'flying' by like bats out of hell, no consideration for those around them. A friend was cut off - beginner mind you - luckily she regained her composure... 

As a snowboarder I thought to myself... "Couldn't you have cut off-piste... since you're so 'pro'... as opposed to dodging skiers?" 

I am overtly aware/conscious when on the mountain... Notably because I'm a 'hazard' and need to keep away from people.. :laugh:


----------



## SwitchBackNine (Mar 13, 2011)

People cutting to the front of the line cuz they're so cool (bear mountain ugh) 
insane wind
flat areas wher everyone ends up walking 
people sitting in front of me to strap in right as im about to go
when I don't land my switch double cork 12's


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

I get pissed when there are chairlifts on the mountain


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Amazing, awesome deep pow, but ZERO visibility. You literally couldn't tell if you were moving or stopped. I fell a couple of times out of pure disorientation.


That was my first run at Kicking Horse ever. 78 cm of untracked powder, but with heavy overcast. Just white on white on white. I was trying to follow friends so that there was some black dot in the distance for perspective, but, at times, I got so disoriented that I just fell over. It was so frustrating!


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

What pisses me off is strong winds and high school douche bags with top end gear that suck ass.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

the 11-17 age group that thinks they are the hottest shit on the mtn. and have no respect for others.

A few kids in that age group were purposefully jumping over the ends of peoples skis and snowboards while they were moving... (they were a mix of boarders and skiers)


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Pisses me off when we don't get 2 foot of fresh every night!


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

150" base and we are closing in two weeks because people stop riding.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Not feeling the stoke.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Probably already mentioned, but I get pissed at crappy snowboarders and skiers (boarders are worse though) that get all adventurous and hit steep slopes and trees cause they look fun but just end up side sliding all the way down, ruining all the powder.

The worst thing is having a great run off one of the first chairs and then riding back up watching a bunch of douche bags slide all the way down some good lines. It’s amazing how fast the snow get tracked out when it’s plowed down the hill.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> I am stoked about this actually...means it will be A OK to hike uphill and no douchebags....:thumbsup:


Doubt it. Probably going to kick down the "Heavy equipment on hill, no uphill traffic (inside permit area)" rhetoric. Just like preseason before opening.

How do you spot a douchebag? 

Speaking of dbags, have you ever seen the classic SNL douchebag sketch?


----------



## ABagofButter (Jun 10, 2011)

Parents and their kids moving as slow as my internet connection.... which is TERRIBLY slow


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

twin89 said:


> the 11-17 age group that thinks they are the hottest shit on the mtn. and have no respect for others.
> 
> A few kids in that age group were purposefully jumping over the ends of peoples skis and snowboards while they were moving... (they were a mix of boarders and skiers)


lol this. I dont get pissed at them per-say, but just their attitude gets annoying and every so often i just want to knock one of them out. And the hub for these annoying shits is always the park. Cant take a single run through it without dealing with a pack of kids who think they run the dam mountain. 

also on a side note about the park, when little kids (usually on skis) go through it, and just ride over all of the transfers onto the jibs and attempt to jump off the side of them. Then their parents follow them doing the same pointless thing and get all proud of their little one for being so cool and getting 2" of air from jumping off the side of the transfer to the jib.

also people who get in over their head and dont know their own skill level. Its great that your trying to push yourself and get better but its such a burden when you either A, get stuck and need help, and B, when you go slow as hell blocking people behind you and ruining the runs.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

people who think they are ready to hit the park but aren't so they destroy kickers, hurt themselves and make everyone else wait. i have nothing against people who hurt themselves attempting to do legit tricks but everytime i see someone do one of those quarter or half back flips off a jump, i can't help but shake my head.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

jyuen said:


> people who think they are ready to hit the park but aren't so they destroy kickers, hurt themselves and make everyone else wait. i have nothing against people who hurt themselves attempting to do legit tricks but everytime i see someone do one of those quarter or half back flips off a jump, i can't help but shake my head.


This. 

I see it weekly here. As you said if they want to trash themselves it's fine, but half the time they do it, then can't get up and we have to wait to hit the kicker while they haul the person out of the landing area. When it's some idiot trying to be cool for his friends it gets under my skin.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> This is why I don't really even deal with the park other than when I am teaching park. When it is my free time to ride, I head for the side country and hit the steeps, canyons, chutes and tight trees at meadows where the "cool kids" are not able to ride...:thumbsup:


Yeah save the park riding for juneuary, late spring, and summer. I just shake my head when i see people riding park when there's fresh snow to play in.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Little kids that try to snake in the park on someone already in the middle of their line. When I say kids, I mean 10-16, the ones that should fucking know better. I've only really had problems with this at the New York resorts, go figure.

I don't mind newbies on the trails, I just slow down a little bit and go to the sides around them. There's no pow out here from them to scrub off, so they can't really hurt anything by side slipping hardpack. They all stick to the greens anyway, so you only encounter them moving between trails. A big bonus: there are lots of Asian girls out on the east coast so if you stop to give them a quick pointer you can use that as an excuse to talk to them.

Some of the guys I ride with annoy me because they never improve and act like they ride hard enough to break their gear. They have way too much money compared to their drive to improve. But we all go as a big group so I have to act nice :/


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

How the hell can you never improve???


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Donutz said:


> How the hell can you never improve???


By not pushing your boundaries. Some people never get outside a certain safety zone.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

That's one way, but I think their problem is the opposite: they are trying to go beyond where they have a solid foundation. In the park, I like to feel challeneged, but never overwhelmed.

Another thing that pisses me off is resort cafeteria food. Hunter, Windham and especially, Belleayre ... how can they even get away with serving that shit is beyond me.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Another thing that pisses me off is resort cafeteria food. Hunter, Windham and especially, Belleayre ... how can they even get away with serving that shit is beyond me.


It's all about the chairlift PBJ, fuck overpriced grease-bombs.


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

when the days starts off warm then all the sudden the temp drops to the negatives and you get hit with a blizzard when you didnt bring your face mask


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> It's all about the chairlift PBJ, fuck overpriced grease-bombs.


I did the PBJ for a bit. Now, I've started carrying cliff bars which are even easier to carry around.

Having to ride across the main face of a mountain where all the lift lines are pisses me off.

Line operators who can't figure out how to get 4 people on a quad or 6 on a 6 pack consistently when there is a 20 minute wait pisses me off.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Line operators who can't figure out how to get 4 people on a quad or 6 on a 6 pack consistently when there is a 20 minute wait pisses me off.


seriously. the worst.


the only thing that really infuriates me is when skiiers do 200ft s turns down the entire fucking mountain getting in everyones way. , dude? you really need to take up the entire run for your turns? whats up with that shit?


----------



## ridegoofy27 (Jan 22, 2010)

the worst for me was beaver creek, snowing and freezing cold, and had my "bad" gloves on. the ones that dont keep insulation. so each chairlift ride up, my hands would get frozen, then the ride down, they would unfreeze. this was on repeat the whole day. that was probably my worst. as many have said and i agree, when im on the mountain, i really dont have a reason to get mad


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

How everyone from the east coast constantly talks about "trails" and are obsessed with trail length.

If I'm on a trail, I'm either hiking or in my Jeep. I don't take my snowboard on trails.


----------



## Streloma (Feb 16, 2011)

The worst for sure are people that dont control their speed and also people that crash into you while you are standing on the edge of the slope.
Also the people whose turns are unpredictable who go on really narrow slopes very slowly


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> It's all about the chairlift PBJ, fuck overpriced grease-bombs.


Seriously, most days on the hill last season I picked up a burger from the lodge and immediately would regret it once I was back on my board. It's like a greasy brick sitting in your stomach. 

As for people from the east coast talking about "trail length". When most trails on the east coast are under a mile long and you're down it in a few mins it's nice to finally ride something longer. :dunno:


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> How everyone from the east coast constantly talks about "trails" and are obsessed with trail length.
> 
> If I'm on a trail, I'm either hiking or in my Jeep. I don't take my snowboard on trails.


We have to do something to make ourselves feel like our resorts are worthwhile.

I honestly wonder if I ever find work in Denver, if I would ever ride freestyle again. I might just buy a swallowtail and never go in the park again.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

You know what pisses me off Snowolf? Getting covered in an avalanche.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

For sure.

The only thing that pisses me off in the backcountry is high winds. I had a tasty chute we wanted to drop two seasons ago. Got within 20 ft of the entrance and couldn't go any further because of the 50mph+ sustained winds. Plus high winds blow out chutes, make boilerplate and generally destroy fun snow. Fuck that.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I can be a bit of a bitcher about things related to snowboarding but the reality is that I am the most happy when riding. I'm also quite a bit older, having started riding in 1986 and I'm now 42 years old. The things that annoy me at my local mountain (and that term is used very loosely) include:

No respect - I understand young kids will be rebellious and immature, it comes with the territory. When most the young kids were skiing instead of snowboarding it was the same - kids will be kids. I just wish some of these kids had some perspective. When I started boarding here in Ohio, you couldn't ride at most places. The first mountain to allow snowboarders here required you pass a test demonstrating basic skills and knowledge of the "Rules of the Trail" before they issued you a special permit to ride there. Then you were limited to only one of the resorts slopes/trails. Boarders complain about skiers and skiers complain about boarders but back then it was open hostility from the skiing community to snowboarding. Myself, and several locals, worked very hard to bridge good will and mutual enjoyment of the slopes between the two. Today I just see a bunch of kids who have no idea how difficult it was back then to earn the acceptance snowboarding takes for granted today. When I hear 12 year olds bitching about how lame skiers are, or doing stupid things that just give us all bad names, I just want to slap them. Yeah, I sound like an old man but show some respect ya' little brats. (And teach me how you pressed that box, m'kay?)

Handcuffed Ski Patrol - This has more to do with the management of my local mountain but the ski patrol is just useless. Again, back in the day if you blatantly broke a rule of the trail and got caught by ski patrol they would punch your ticket. A 2nd violation that day and your lift ticket was pulled and you were done. Yes there were ski patrol dicks back then who didn't believe we had any right to their mountain with those new-fangled snowboards and who abused it. For the most part though, they were there for everyones mutual safety and enjoyment and it meant everyone (skier and boarder) was aware of the rules of the trail. Where I ride now, ski patrol is not allowed to punch a ticket or revoke a lift pass. They don't even give any verbal warnings of any sort. You're a beginner on a rental board bombing the main hill (black diamond) and out of control? They don't say a word. A large group of skiers and/or boarders congregating on blind spots at the base of a jump, roller, or other feature where they cannot be seen from above? They just ski right on by and don't say a word. It drives me crazy. The ski patrol's sole purpose it seems is for the resort to be able to market that they have ski patrol out there for everyones safety. They just don't actually DO anything except take people down who've been injured.

Ski Racing - This is also about the management of my local mountain, not ski racers themselves. I was heavy into the alpine scene when I started snowboarding too so I get the attraction of going fast, bashing gates, etc. What infuriates me to no end is our mountain is ridiculously small yet every weekend when it is the busiest, they allow the ski club to set up race courses right down the middle of the front face. There are three runs down the front face with cross-overs between them - a left side, middle, and right side. They effectively remove 1/3 of the ridable terrain from the general publics use and also the course eliminates all cross overs so you have a choice of the left side or the right side because the middle is inaccessible due to the course. As if that wasn't bad enough, the ski racing club is only out there on-and-off throughout the day so probably half of the daylight hours they are in the lodge between "heats". This makes me stabby!

That being said, all of the above could exist every day and I would still be out there because nothing is better than being out riding. Our mountain does a lot of great things too. They have a very progressive park and are constantly investing in new boxes, rails, and other set-ups. They host 3-day freestyle camps for kids during the traditional holiday break (yeah, even an old dog like me attends to learn some new skills) They build really fun features all over the mountain so most trails have things to hit or play around on. They put on several really fun events per year, including the Louis Vitto Rail Jam. They have a great woman's program called Snow Angels that has helped my girlfriend improve her riding in a very supportive all-woman environment. I love my local place, they just need to tweak some things to really make it more special.

MeanJoe

PS - Snowolf you are living my dream. I salute you!


----------



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

The most annoying thing for me (I don't know if you have this over there) but the ski schools that take 5-10 year olds in groups of 20 or so. The instructors take them down runs and they go from one side of the trail to the other. Leaving no room to pass and if you do try and weave through they yell at you for possibly hurting their students.
There were some chilled instructors though, one who was about to get his group to start moving before I yelled "NO NOT THE MILO ASSASSINS LET ME GO FIRST PLEASE". He stopped the group and had a good laugh. I must clarify, the school kids are sponsored by a chocolate milk drink called 'Milo' and they were green bibs with it written on the front and back which is why we call them the milo assassins.

Another annoying thing is the skiers that still have that 'skiers are more superior than snowboarders'. A beginner girl who had been riding for 2 days was going down the most basic beginner run and a little kid on skis nearly cut her off so she desperately tried to steer clear and ended up just running over the very back of her skis and fell over. The kid was fine but the kids mum came up, kicked her and started yelling how much she hated those damn snowboarders. We 'kindly' reminded her that 1)it was a beginners run 2)the kid cut her off to begin with 3)she did everything possible to get out the way. 

But to be honest when i'm at the snow, i'm always so happy to just be there and there are few things that can dampen my spirits.


----------



## SnowBanana (Aug 19, 2011)

When I'm sitting down, off to the side in a highly visible area blocking no one, adjusting my bindings etc and some idiots decide to slash and spray hard pack/ice/powder cause they are the sickest thing since sliced bread.

Also when someone is just sitting down behind a blind corner... Who does that? Even I know better and I'm still new to this whole snow concept haha


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

parents who attempt to teach their 5 year olds how to ski in the park pisses me off so much. i almost took some kids head off last season cause he was being "taught" by his mom how to ski on a landing...


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

hahaha just saw this on the Tamarack website...this kind of nonsense!







(the park picture)


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

The ubiquitous bro-brah attitude annoys me. You know what I'm talking about – you're in the lift line, a couple of "bros" ride up into the line and start talking to each other extra loud to make sure that everyone else in the lift line can hear them, "DUDE, THAT WAS SOME SICK SHIT BACK THERE! YOU FUCKING KILLED IT!" "YEAH MAN, THAT WAS FUCKING INSANE. GOOD THING I DRANK ALL THOSE PBR's IN THE PARKING LOT BEFORE THE LIFTS OPENED."


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

blondieyo said:


> The most annoying thing for me (I don't know if you have this over there) but the ski schools that take 5-10 year olds in groups of 20 or so. The instructors take them down runs and they go from one side of the trail to the other. Leaving no room to pass and if you do try and weave through they yell at you for possibly hurting their students.
> There were some chilled instructors though, one who was about to get his group to start moving before I yelled "NO NOT THE MILO ASSASSINS LET ME GO FIRST PLEASE". He stopped the group and had a good laugh. I must clarify, the school kids are sponsored by a chocolate milk drink called 'Milo' and they were green bibs with it written on the front and back which is why we call them the milo assassins.
> 
> Another annoying thing is the skiers that still have that 'skiers are more superior than snowboarders'. A beginner girl who had been riding for 2 days was going down the most basic beginner run and a little kid on skis nearly cut her off so she desperately tried to steer clear and ended up just running over the very back of her skis and fell over. The kid was fine but the kids mum came up, kicked her and started yelling how much she hated those damn snowboarders. We 'kindly' reminded her that 1)it was a beginners run 2)the kid cut her off to begin with 3)she did everything possible to get out the way.
> ...


WORD... about the Milo assassins. I've been stuck behind them and it can get frustrating.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> How everyone from the east coast constantly talks about "trails" and are obsessed with trail length.
> 
> If I'm on a trail, I'm either hiking or in my Jeep. I don't take my snowboard on trails.


I've noticed this too. We really don't have pick-a-drainage type terrain because we have too much scrub brush in unmaintained glades to ride through. Though it's typically only ever noobs looking for the longest trails.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

when theres no snow on it.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> hahaha just saw this on the Tamarack website...this kind of nonsense!
> View attachment 6175
> 
> (the park picture)


hahahah :laugh:

10char


----------



## kpd2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

MeanJoe,

You must be talking about Mad River - this was my home "mountain" (aka small hill)last year. I would literally rather snowboard for 10 days this year outside of Ohio than to get a season pass there and board for 50 days. It really was that bad.

I had some idiot drunk snowboarding in front of me last year that decided he would cruise directly into my path forcing me to make the ridiculous decision to either smash into him (he bailed out and was basically lying down on the snow) or lift up and randomly ollie over him. I made the split decision to ollie and cleared him but caught an edge and broke my clavicle effectively ending my season. All for some asshole drunk with no idea what kind of pain he caused me.

At least the young kids just get high and play at the park - im ok with that - its the 25-35 year olds that come to the hill just to go to the bar and get drunk.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

Bros blasting their shitty ass music in the parking lot. "Mother fucker, I'm trying to get drunk in peace here!"


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

GreatScott said:


> Bros blasting their shitty ass music in the parking lot. "Mother fucker, I'm trying to get drunk in peace here!"


Ugh, so much crappy gangster rap coming out of white-boy's cars. Crappy dubstep is becoming more frequent too....


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> Ugh, so much crappy gangster rap coming out of white-boy's cars. Crappy dubstep is becoming more frequent too....


I agree with the rap part but dubstep is the bestt


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Steez said:


> I agree with the rap part but dubstep is the bestt


Not saying dubstep is bad, for that matter I don't think rap is either. They are just always playing whatever is the most obnoxious.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

GreatScott said:


> Bros blasting their shitty ass music in the parking lot. "Mother fucker, I'm trying to get drunk in peace here!"


yuuup, thats me


HoboMaster said:


> Ugh, so much crappy gangster rap coming out of white-boy's cars. Crappy dubstep is becoming more frequent too....


thats me too.

i'm sorry its the parking lot, i don't really care if i'm being obnoxious, completely different from the hill. if you dont like it then get your stuff together quicker and go to the lodge or resort. When I get to the hill and put on my gear and get ready for the day i want to get pumped up and in the mood, and nothing does this better than blasting my rap/hard rock/dubstep and bull shitting with my friends.


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

gapers who cant get off a lift without falling and holding up the line


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Lol Im usually part of that "loud as fuck" group. I usually dont like attracting too much attention in the parking lot so I can smoke...


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

you're cool...not.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Smoke weed everyday!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

MistahTaki said:


> you're cool...not.


You know what is cool though? "Not!" jokes...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I just ride and ignore the annoyances...

But since that's not fun in respect to forums posting...

Skiers that jab my gear, and almost me plenty of times, with their damn poles. I completely understand and normally won't care if they snowboarders or skiers accidentally run over my board. Shit happens. But be careful with those poles. 

I ride on hills so ski instructors with a huge group of kids taking the widest turns possible from one side to the other without stopping to let others pass by annoys me. 

The whole East vs West thing annoys me. Who cares, we all ride and love it the same. We aren't 90's gangster rappers here.

I hate, absolutely HATE, punk snowboarders and skiers. The type that sag their pants to their knees and wear 3 sizes too big that act like they rule the mountain acting completely rude to others for no reason. If I'm blocking a landing or sitting on my ass in the middle of a run, then by all means let me have it. But if I'm strapping into Flow bindings or falling on my ass trying new things, keep your mouth shut. Especially if it's my wife doing the aforementioned.

If you know me, make fun all you want. If not, you just might get that mouth shut for you. Not saying I'll win every battle, but I will shut that mouth before I lose.

/endrage/endrant


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Not saying dubstep is bad, for that matter I don't think rap is either. They are just always playing whatever is the most obnoxious.


dubstep is absolutely the worst music any human being can listen to. for some reason its really popular amongst the high school e-tards and rave bros. i dont get it. i cant believe im saying this, but i would rather ride ski blades than listen to 30 seconds of that bullshit


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> dubstep is absolutely the worst music any human being can listen to. for some reason its really popular amongst the high school e-tards and rave bros. i dont get it. i cant believe im saying this, but i would rather ride ski blades than listen to 30 seconds of that bullshit


Its changed bro, its changed...


old guy rant no doubt


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

grafta said:


> Its changed bro, its changed...
> 
> 
> old guy rant no doubt


at 23, im hardly an old man. its pretty funny the crap people subject their ears to these days


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Leo said:


> I just ride and ignore the annoyances...
> 
> But since that's not fun in respect to forums posting...
> 
> ...


+1000000

Addendum: A HUGE group of people strapping in across the entire run, forcing you to skate way out of your way just to get down the f'king hill. 

People fixing their ipods in the middle of the run.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

j.gnar said:


> at 23, im hardly an old man. its pretty funny the crap people subject their ears to these days


*E D I T*


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

:thumbsdown: Idiots obliviousness sitting in the middle of the hill right in everyone's way\line

:thumbsdown: Snowboarders\skiers snowplowing down the steeps scraping all the snow away

:thumbsdown: 8$ beers

:thumbsdown: Fur


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

people who throw their litter off the lifts. some one has to pick that shit up when the snow melts. There fore adding to our lift ticket prices.


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

Here we go....

1. Cat tracks
2. People fighting over skiing vs. snowboarding
3. Skiers and snowboarders who think they are super awesome because of their baggy clothes and crappy attitudes. I don't like noobs cutting me off either but I sure as hell never give anyone a hard time for trying to learn the sport we all love. 
4. Living in the only area that La Nina=crappy winter.
5. Seeing trash on the slopes. Seriously? Are you this lazy?
6. Never had anyone cut in front of me in the lift line but that wouldn't be cool. Get some common sense. 
7. Paying too freaking much for season passes with no good benefits.
8. Absolutely dumping snow outside and being forced to watch it from the office.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

This isn't really an on-mountain behavior but more for snowboarding in general and it doesn't really piss me off, it's just something I've always wondered about.

Why do snowboarders call switch frontside airs cab? Cab comes from caballerial it's a fakie to fakie backside 360 ollie which would look like a "switch nollie" frontside air. Fakie tricks are lot different than switch tricks and I know very few skaters that skate switch or who can throw switch flips let alone make them look good. That's why Caballero came up with the cab ... it's a way to throw what looks like a switch frontside air but doing it fakie so you can ollie off your strong foot.

Technically a fakie ollie would look like a "switch nollie" (which could be argued doesn't exist) so the cab in snowboarding should really be a "switch nollie" frontside air instead of a fakie backside ollie. What's wrong with just calling it a switch front air? It's not really a caballerial, after all. Snowboarders can't really ride "fakie" in the same context skaters can. It's all switch.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> dubstep is absolutely the worst music any human being can listen to. for some reason its really popular amongst the high school e-tards and rave bros. i dont get it. i cant believe im saying this, but i would rather ride ski blades than listen to 30 seconds of that bullshit





j.gnar said:


> at 23, im hardly an old man. its pretty funny the crap people subject their ears to these days


NO NO NO, i meant that i'm an old man and remember when dudstep had no chainsaw noises in it.
Geez, interwebz...


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

AIRider said:


> 1) people cutting me off at the lift ... (I usually let them know)
> 
> *2) people who stop in the middle of a line, or right around the bend.... (it's okay if you fell down and are getting up, but just stopping for no reason ... GTFO)*
> 
> ...


i put some emphasis on 
*2) people who stop in the middle of a line, or right around the bend.... (it's okay if you fell down and are getting up, but just stopping for no reason ... GTFO)*


# 1 and 2 are my annoyances... however, i know they probably paid way more than i did to ride that day ;}

suffered a concussion and a broken finger due to #2 though, stopped on a black right around a sharp bend where there's a split off to a blue.


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

phony_stark said:


> +1000000
> 
> Addendum: A HUGE group of people strapping in across the entire run, forcing you to skate way out of your way just to get down the f'king hill.
> 
> People fixing their ipods in the middle of the run.


just ollie over em


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

cabs are cabs because of skateboarding. being further down the evolutionary ladder from it derprives you of the right to ask why its a cab. because the fucking bones brigade says so thats why!:cheeky4:


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I think you just proved my point. If it came from skating, then we wouldn't call them cab - it would be a switch frontside air. Cab in skating is a backside fakie to fakie ollie, something snowboarders rarely, if ever, do. It could be argued snowboarders can't even do it since snowboarders can't really ride fakie in any meaningful sense. i.e. you hear people say 'cab 900' but that is only possible quarter/half pipe since the only feature it's possible to spin that rotation fakie to fakie. You also hear it regardless of the fact it's being thrown with a switch ollie.

I don't think skating gave snowboarding the "caballerial". Snowboarders took it from skaters and fucked up the meaning.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Don't be hatin now!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

You know, that does piss me off though. The sequels to the first movie just sucked. The second one was ok but I was told there was a third and fourth one and I can't imagine them being any good.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, but it was the same for all the movies of that era that had sequels. Look at Police Academy, that went down hill in a bad way. Some could argue that the Beverly Hills Cop series wasn't to bad, but they certainly weren't great either.

So....when im riding the lift and watching crap 80s movies on my ipod...i hate when i accidentally click on an even crappier sequel...which, lets face it, would be my own fault for putting it on there.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

This may be weird, gross, and/or childish, but I hate when you are all set to go, first run of the season, you are all bundled and have helmet/iPod set and you get on the lift, then you realize you need to take a #2. Has this happened to you guys before? I hate this! lol.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

phony_stark said:


> Addendum: A HUGE group of people strapping in across the entire run, forcing you to skate way out of your way just to get down the f'king hill.


Yeah that one's annoying. I love when they spread out side-by-side just off of the top of a lift, creating a big bottleneck. Sit one in front of each other; is that so hard?


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

i hate getting laughed at. Is it really that bad to wear a sleeveless pearl snap on the outside of my jacket? its not "gansta", its classy and trashy. I love being from wyoming


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

xDOTY said:


> This may be weird, gross, and/or childish, but I hate when you are all set to go, first run of the season, you are all bundled and have helmet/iPod set and you get on the lift, then you realize you need to take a #2. Has this happened to you guys before? I hate this! lol.


Always have to drop a deuce before heading to the mountain. Normally I'll have a few large cups of coffee and knock one out...but then that leaves me running to the bathroom later anyway because I had too much coffee. C'est la vie


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

LuckyRVA said:


> Always have to drop a deuce before heading to the mountain. Normally I'll have a few large cups of coffee and knock one out...but then that leaves me running to the bathroom later anyway because I had too much coffee. C'est la vie


Totally the quandary. Do you drink a bunch of coffee and piss all day, or do you skip it and have to drop the kids off at the pool?


----------



## rc_moe2000 (Oct 1, 2011)

mrjimyjohn said:


> another thing that pisses me off is dumb ass ski patrol. i dont mean ski patrol in general, i mean the dumass ones. one time at the lift there was a huge line and there were 2 ski patrol getting in a 6 person chairlift so me and my buddies (2 i think, so theres still space inbetween us and them) slipped on the same chair and they start bitching about how we should have gone on the next chair... fucking idiots


This must be an east coast thing, cause it's the same for me.... ski patrol who bomb the trash hill "trails" here and almost hit a small kid, then yell at you for going "to fast" when no one else is on the trial. a$$ clowns.:cheeky4:


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

rc_moe2000 said:


> This must be an east coast thing, cause it's the same for me.... ski patrol who bomb the trash hill "trails" here and almost hit a small kid, then yell at you for going "to fast" when no one else is on the trial. a$$ clowns.:cheeky4:


Ski Patrol are just like cops. I have nothing against cops but there are some who I rather not talk to. I've gotten yelled at for going too fast on a advanced blue before when the ski patrol person was standing below a roller... Hypocritical? Na........


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I think you just proved my point. If it came from skating, then we wouldn't call them cab - it would be a switch frontside air. Cab in skating is a backside fakie to fakie ollie, something snowboarders rarely, if ever, do. It could be argued snowboarders can't even do it since snowboarders can't really ride fakie in any meaningful sense. i.e. you hear people say 'cab 900' but that is only possible quarter/half pipe since the only feature it's possible to spin that rotation fakie to fakie. You also hear it regardless of the fact it's being thrown with a switch ollie.
> 
> I don't think skating gave snowboarding the "caballerial". Snowboarders took it from skaters and fucked up the meaning.


85% Or more snowboarders skate, or skated in the past. No one really cares about your opinion on this, it was called what it was called and it stuck well enough for competition judges and corporations/pro riders to respect it....

Shhhhhhh.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

skycdo said:


> I've gotten yelled at for going too fast on a advanced blue before when the ski patrol person was standing below a roller... Hypocritical? Na........


ok so i don't quite get the logic here (because neither I nor my friends have been talked to for going too fast)...you purchase a lift ticket to use the mountain, and you are riding the mountain how you ride, in this case by going fast. Now if you clearly are not out of control and not cutting people off or being a hazard, where do they get off reprimanding you for your speed. I see no speed limit signs, or signs that say how fast you can go on a specific run, only signs that say ride within your limits...which i hope is what he and others are doing...so GTFO ski patrol.


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

Pretty much everything in this thread pisses me of at some point during the season.

Bro's who cant ride and think they phukin own the hill for one week a year has to be my favorite annoyance though


----------



## rc_moe2000 (Oct 1, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> ok so i don't quite get the logic here (because neither I nor my friends have been talked to for going too fast)...you purchase a lift ticket to use the mountain, and you are riding the mountain how you ride, in this case by going fast. Now if you clearly are not out of control and not cutting people off or being a hazard, where do they get off reprimanding you for your speed. I see no speed limit signs, or signs that say how fast you can go on a specific run, only signs that say ride within your limits...which i hope is what he and others are doing...so GTFO ski patrol.


It's the dumbest thing ever. I wait to go balls out till no one is around on my 500 ft vert hill, which is far an in between times. Well I have been kicked off the hill 2 times for going to fast, 1 time for thorwing snowballs at my freinds cause it's "dangerous" (all five friends were kicked that day) and was kicked once for getting into a "to heated arguement that's getting out of control" with ski patrol.

The last one i was strapped in waiting on a little 5-10 year old to get down the hill a little further before i started. Ski patrol (who was bombing the hill earlier in a group of 4) was hauling balls, cutting across trails without looking and pushed the kid over. I made sure the kid was alright then might have said something bad to the ski patrol guys. Well long story short i was escorted to the ski patrol office where I was told that ski patrol was suppose to follow the same rules and then the fight broke out how these dbags werent and i was told not to come back. Oh and earphones are not allowed also. Nice huh?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

rc_moe2000 said:


> thorwing snowballs at my freinds cause it's "dangerous"


Well, it could be dangerous. I don't really care if you're doing it amongst friends. Just watch where you're throwing it because you could peg someone in the head and cause them to crash. 

These kids were sitting on top of a quarter pipe a couple of seasons go and were throwing ice balls (East Coast) at skiers and snowboarders who were hitting it. One tried to peg me with one as I was hitting it off to the side mid air. It skimmed the top of my goggle. That annoyed the shit out of me. Then I watched as they pegged a skier right in the face. That pissed me off.

Got them all kicked out. Told the ski patrol what they were doing and unless he wanted me to start trouble, he better get them out.

Have fun... hell, be a douche bag if you want to. Just keep that stuff in your own circle. Neither me nor any of the people they were pegging were doing anything wrong.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

rc_moe2000 said:


> It's the dumbest thing ever. I wait to go balls out till no one is around on my 500 ft vert hill, which is far an in between times. Well I have been kicked off the hill 2 times for going to fast, 1 time for thorwing snowballs at my freinds cause it's "dangerous" (all five friends were kicked that day) and was kicked once for getting into a "to heated arguement that's getting out of control" with ski patrol.
> 
> The last one i was strapped in waiting on a little 5-10 year old to get down the hill a little further before i started. Ski patrol (who was bombing the hill earlier in a group of 4) was hauling balls, cutting across trails without looking and pushed the kid over. I made sure the kid was alright then might have said something bad to the ski patrol guys. Well long story short i was escorted to the ski patrol office where I was told that ski patrol was suppose to follow the same rules and then the fight broke out how these dbags werent and i was told not to come back. Oh and earphones are not allowed also. Nice huh?


that is the biggest load of horse shit i have heard in my life. Couple of quick question,one, where do you live. I have gathered that east coast ski patrol guys are complete asshats, where out west they are pretty respectful and actually do things. Two, how old are you. If you are a kid they will probably treat you more disrespectfully than say an adult. If they threatened to kick me out for that crap and for "having a too heated argument thats getting out of control" thats about when i would really start getting mad and when the real arguing would begin. That truly sucks that you guys have to deal with that kind of crap from ski patrol. Out west they are too busy rescuing morons and saving people who got hurt to deal with little stuff like people going too fast. And all of the ski patrol I see ride respectfully and are nice people. They also share chairs just like everyone else. They dont take up a quad for two people. If you are by yourself its a pretty good chance they will cram in with you, even on the shitty backside double lift.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I wont try to stereotype ski patrol here but funny story...last year we were going pretty fast (nothin crazy just cruisin a groomer) through an area with slow signs but nobody was around except the 3 ski patrol standing across one of the signs. They all motioned us to "slow down" so I went from about 3/4 speed to less then half (hard to describe speed but as I say, nobody was around and I still slowed down). As I go around the left ski patrol guy he starts yelling at me and literally takes about 8 steps trying to chase/tackle me. I had to turn just to dodge him because I had slowed down enough already that he woulda grabbed me.

I consider myself to be a conscientious rider (particularly to the ppl who work the mtn) and the last thing I want is getting my pass yanked. So the next day I returned to the same run to find more ski patrol at the same spot. I stopped and talked to them (only 2 this time, not including the jackass who chased me) for a few minutes and told them what happened. They assured me that they were not "looking out for me" or that I had done anything wrong, in fact the spaz in question was new and had already had several problems just in the first few days.

Respect is a 2 way street, the problem is that respectful people are the only ones who know the road. Includes cops and ski patrol and us.


----------



## rc_moe2000 (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok, so here it is, I am 31 now, but the times i was kicked off the hill was about 5 years ago. And yes, the snowball thing was just between me and the freinds, and no we would not throw them if anyone else is around. Yes it was immature, but it was a slush day and everything was moving slow. I am from ohio, but i ride mostly in michigan up at holy untill i was kicked the last time and started going down to mad river down in columbus. And i have noticed that the ski patrol is a lot better out west. Spent a year out in Portland and became friends with a couple of ski patrol guys out there. Wish i could go back!

And the respect comment is so true, and always remember, safty third!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

51bombed said:


> 85% Or more snowboarders skate, or skated in the past. No one really cares about your opinion on this, it was called what it was called and it stuck well enough for competition judges and corporations/pro riders to respect it....
> 
> Shhhhhhh.


Howzabout get fucked? I don't care that you don't care. Try that one for size.

And in case you were wondering, over 70% of statistics are made up on the spot.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

rc_moe2000 said:


> Ok, so here it is, I am 31 now, but the times i was kicked off the hill was about 5 years ago. And yes, the snowball thing was just between me and the freinds, and no we would not throw them if anyone else is around. Yes it was immature, but it was a slush day and everything was moving slow. I am from ohio, but i ride mostly in michigan up at holy untill i was kicked the last time and started going down to mad river down in columbus. And i have noticed that the ski patrol is a lot better out west. Spent a year out in Portland and became friends with a couple of ski patrol guys out there. Wish i could go back!
> 
> And the respect comment is so true, and always remember, safty third!


Oh snap! You rode at Holly? LoL. Maybe it was you that threw that snowball at me since that's around when it happened (5 seasons ago or maybe 4).

Nah, snowball fights amongst friends is fun. I just keep it away from other riders.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

All the people who crowd the park and just st there in front of a feature. Dude if you're gonna go then go. If not get out of the park. Then everyone gets pissy if you cut ahead of them, it's not like it matters I'm riding through the park not stopping at each feature and starring at the guy next to me until one of us lets the other guy go. I get waiting at the very top of the park but once your in it you need to go. keep the flow going and it seems like the park is never crowded.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Howzabout get fucked? I don't care that you don't care. Try that one for size.
> 
> And in case you were wondering, over 70% of statistics are made up on the spot.


.....................


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> .....................


 ..........


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Hell yeah. Seymour's really bad for this. I guess they think they have to go big to attract the riders and keep their rep. They had a really nice small ramp & knuckle off the beginner park a couple of weeks ago, then they replaced it with a couple of thoroughly useless rollers.


Your talking about mount seymour in vancouver? if so thats shit, i bought a seasons pass there this year to learn park because i heard they where the ones who "brought" parks to the North Shore, and read they had 5 terrain parks. Its the same on Mount Washington on Vancouver Island, they moved the kiddie park with the tiny rails and kickers off their high speed quad chair and replaced it with a few small jumps off their T-bar run, like fuck no one uses that thing, it stops every 5 god damn seconds because someone is falling getting on or off. Your better off learning how to hit jumps in the glades, thats what i did.



> Ok, so here it is, I am 31 now, but the times i was kicked off the hill was about 5 years ago. And yes, the snowball thing was just between me and the freinds, and no we would not throw them if anyone else is around. Yes it was immature, but it was a slush day and everything was moving slow. I am from ohio, but i ride mostly in michigan up at holy untill i was kicked the last time and started going down to mad river down in columbus. And i have noticed that the ski patrol is a lot better out west. Spent a year out in Portland and became friends with a couple of ski patrol guys out there. Wish i could go back!
> 
> And the respect comment is so true, and always remember, safty third!


I can't believe you got kicked off the mountain for a snowball fight. I've had several snowball fights with ski patrol, and they started it. One occasion there where 6 of us riding tossing snow at each other, all of a suddon 4 ski patrol come up behind us and join in. It was alot of fun, 10 of us jetting in and out of the tree's just humming snowballs at each other, the best part was all the ski patrol where in their 40's and 50's.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> And in case you were wondering, over 70% of statistics are made up on the spot.


Pretty sure the actual number is 92.6% . You have to have a decimal place in there, because then it sounds more credible.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Kwanzaa said:


> Your talking about mount seymour in vancouver? if so thats shit, i bought a seasons pass there this year to learn park because i heard they where the ones who "brought" parks to the North Shore, and read they had 5 terrain parks. Its the same on Mount Washington on Vancouver Island, they moved the kiddie park with the tiny rails and kickers off their high speed quad chair and replaced it with a few small jumps off their T-bar run, like fuck no one uses that thing, it stops every 5 god damn seconds because someone is falling getting on or off. Your better off learning how to hit jumps in the glades, thats what i did.


Well, I'm doing that, but it doesn't help for handling step jumps -- or boxen or rails, for that matter. Seymour does have good park setups, I just wish they paid a little more attention to the beginners. I *know* they have ground-level boxes and rails, because I've seen them in the beginner park. Briefly. Until they're needed for a competition setup or something. Poof, gone.

I hate to have to say it but for beginner setups, Grouse is probably better. Not worth going there just for that, though.


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> ok so i don't quite get the logic here (because neither I nor my friends have been talked to for going too fast)...you purchase a lift ticket to use the mountain, and you are riding the mountain how you ride, in this case by going fast. Now if you clearly are not out of control and not cutting people off or being a hazard, where do they get off reprimanding you for your speed. I see no speed limit signs, or signs that say how fast you can go on a specific run, only signs that say ride within your limits...which i hope is what he and others are doing...so GTFO ski patrol.


I've asked about it before and they're reasoning is "because you can't stop if someone is in questionable spot and they pop in front of your line".... If that's the case why don't you start pulling passes for people who put themselves in stupid situations? If I'm riding on a green of course there is an implied rule to keep the speed reasonable but if it's a blue and you are still clueless, GTFO and go to a terrain that fits your ability. I consider myself very cautious since I've seen to many preventable accidents but if I paid $700 to ride here, I'm gonna go balls out(in control) whenever I feel like it if it doesn't say I can't.


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll (Feb 2, 2011)

When people throw the bar down on the chairs w/o saying there going to do so..Im all about people feeling safe,But I would like to keep my arms..thankyou.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ll IrOn CiTy ll said:


> When people throw the bar down on the chairs w/o saying there going to do so..Im all about people feeling safe,But I would like to keep my arms..thankyou.



^^ this. 

I am usually on the far edge of the lift looking out listening to music and the gapers on my chair want to yank it down - every time I dont get a warning the bar crashes into my helmet and even tho i'm wearing one it usually hurts enough to make me pissed at all of them for the rest of the ride up. 

If you arent strapping into a snowboard or getting into a backpack, what the fuck to u need the bar down for? fucking ppl take on the danger of riding down the mountain and get all safety minded on the fucking lift - shit cracks me up! 

disclaimer: when I can (most of the time) I will strap in on the lift, with the bar down its easier - but on crowded days things work out less and the aforementioned bullshit with stupid fucks ensues.


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll (Feb 2, 2011)

they ALWAYS have ski's too..


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ll IrOn CiTy ll said:


> they ALWAYS have ski's too..


yea with some sweet hat on. dont need a helmet going down the mtn but that bar sure is the only thing between them and a deadly plummet to the slopes below!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Pretty sure the actual number is 92.6% . You have to have a decimal place in there, because then it sounds more credible.


Nuh uh. It's 62.9% - you're just dyslexic.

As for the bar crashers or whatever label get will eventually get, always keep your hands off the handrails on the side because the bar coming down will shear against this bar like a pair of blunt scissors. It's NOT worth learning this lesson firsthand.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

haha ive had my jewels crushed a few times by the stopper on the bar. People want to bring it down so they can rest their skiis on it, so the second we start going people always feel the need to yank it down. You can be sure there was a torrent of angry swear words followed by me punching the chair.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

rc_moe2000 said:


> Ok, so here it is, I am 31 now, but the times i was kicked off the hill was about 5 years ago. And yes, the snowball thing was just between me and the freinds, and no we would not throw them if anyone else is around. Yes it was immature, but it was a slush day and everything was moving slow. I am from ohio, but i ride mostly in michigan up at holy untill i was kicked the last time and started going down to mad river down in columbus. And i have noticed that the ski patrol is a lot better out west. Spent a year out in Portland and became friends with a couple of ski patrol guys out there. Wish i could go back!
> 
> And the respect comment is so true, and always remember, safty third!


Mad River is fun, I will say we had a bunch of kids from Mad River come up here for our post season park days and they were all really good people.

Yes I've seen people get threatened for throwing snowballs in lift lines here, the threats are coming from one guy who I won't name, but he is a total asshole and will threaten to kick people out over the stupidest shit. Thankfully, they put him in the office last year and we didn't have to deal with him much. I believe there is a standard rule here that if you throw a snowball off the lift at someone riding down your out. Isn't really enforced by most of the ski patrolers here...

....taking a pitcher of beer up to people watching the Big Air event on the lift is apparently out of the question though, watching the back and forth between ski patrol and that guy not wanting to drop it was one of the funniest things I've ever seen.




Snowolf said:


> You have to be a real asshole to get in trouble here.


Yeah like pulling your gun on someone driving down the road... 

(I kid, I kid)


----------



## Lab (Nov 21, 2010)

I bet it's been said before but i'm too lazy to search  but when people sit in the lift lines and slam/smack their board on the ground to get the snow off. Is it really that hard to bend down and wipe it off? Or better yet, just leave it there since it's not bothering anybody. Besides, it no so much the sound that bothers me but the fact that they don't care where their boards go, whether it be on the ground, on a rock, or on my board, scratchin' it all up and stuff...


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Deviant said:


> ....taking a pitcher of beer up to people watching the Big Air event on the lift is apparently out of the question though, watching the back and forth between ski patrol and that guy not wanting to drop it was one of the funniest things I've ever seen.


I'd make it a point to find the pitcher guy later and buy him a beer. :thumbsup:


----------



## clarkie5 (Sep 25, 2011)

racerstf said:


> What pisses me off is when there is a bunch of people waiting to hit a jump or jib and people just cut in from the left or right while someone waits for their turn. The person who skipped the line gets to hit the feature and the person who waited has to skip it or risk going at the same time as the other person. So frustrating especially if your trying something new.....


i see it the other way,..you're trying to cruze the park and every feature has 8 kids sitting on they're asses right in front of the features, why not just hit it as your riding by. I'm not saying to snake someone whos going for it ,.. but if everyone's just sitting around in front of a rail like they do at my park,.. i'm not wasting my time, i'm going for it.

maybe i'm wrong but it seemly like the kids that set up camp for every trick are causing the problem,..? idk.?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

well hopefully the kids are sitting far enough away from the feature that they do not obstruct it, but when im going through the park i have to sit there and stare at the feature(s) and imagine myself doing it and plan it and go over it again and again. Then once i get the first hit and if i nail it then i just go from feature to feature in one line, but its that first feature for me that i have to psych myself up for and stare it down.

but i will admit though, people sitting directly in front of the hit are so annoying. At least sit to the sides of it and not in front because i dont want to steer around 5 kids then try to set up again to go at it straight and lose my speed or be out of line.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Was typing out a different reply and realized I had not properly identified my true alpine enemies.

FUCKING COLLEGE KIDS.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/of...ssion/41536-moving-colorado-2.html#post421462
(your section is in the middle of the post kids)

:cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:

Nothing like enjoying a long brutal hike up a 14'er in relative peace to encounter a group of college kids hootin and hollerin their way up the mountain. SHUT THE FUCK UP!  

edit: except when I am over half way down by 11am and see them heading up into a T-storm. Then I thank the lord for them and ask him to kill them all with lightning because it amuses me :cheeky4:


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Having to watch your new board like a hawk because some broke little fuck is trying to wait for the opportunity to steal it.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Was typing out a different reply and realized I had not properly identified my true alpine enemies.
> 
> FUCKING COLLEGE KIDS.
> 
> Nothing like enjoying a long brutal hike up a 14'er in relative peace to encounter a group of college kids hootin and hollerin their way up the mountain. SHUT THE FUCK UP!


funniest part haha


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

damn kids! get off my lawn too!


----------



## Gibbo88 (Sep 9, 2011)

as mentioned a couple of times, but will reiterate;
1. people running into your board in the lift lines without apologising, and continuing to do so. especially when most of the ones doing this have rental gear so they don't give a shit.
2. people pushing in lines, had one lady do this to me in NZ this season and knew that i caught her but she didn't give a shit. got hell annoyed at this.
3. skiers that hit your gear with their stocks and who maintain that whole skier superiority bullshit (witnessed first hand in canada once, wont go into the story)


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Was typing out a different reply and realized I had not properly identified my true alpine enemies.
> 
> FUCKING COLLEGE KIDS.
> 
> ...


Yow bud, you seem like you have a lot of pent up anger. Gotta let go of some of that before it kills you early.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> Yow bud, you seem like you have a lot of pent up anger. Gotta let go of some of that before it kills you early.


hehe i'm not very angry just making a mtn out of a molehill, since this is the place for it. comon look at the picture of the angry baby lol! 

besides do i really have to be intolerant to be annoyed by college kids? 

their antics mostly don't affect me at all, i just find them more annoying than cute. :cheeky4:

and the sooner it snows the better!


----------



## BamBam (Sep 17, 2011)

Every one filming that sucks.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

BamBam said:


> Every one filming that sucks.


maybe they want to see how they ride to improve it. why would that piss you off


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

BamBam said:


> Every one filming that sucks.


Teletubbies


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BamBam said:


> Every one filming that sucks.



Meh, suck is relative. We all suck given the appropriate comparison.

If a Travis Rice or Torstein Horgmo show up, you might've just went from pretty good to sucking ass comparitively.


----------

